# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Помогите вспомнить игру

## _заяц_

играла в нее давно. начинается с того что самолет (вроде с учеными) терпит крушение где то над джунглями. главный герой мальчик, далее он бродит в поисках самолета, по пути встречаясь с аборигенами, крокодилами, обезьянами.... постепенно находя каждого из экспедиции. одно из препятствий было большое дерево по которому надо было подняться. там еще были обезьяны мимо которых надо было пройти тихо-тихо чтобы они не проснулись иначе они открывают воду которая все затопляет.

----------


## Amazingstar

Я сначала подумал что это Crysis, но увидел слово "мальчик" и понял что нет. А какого примерно года выпуска игра, и она детская?

----------


## Анатольь

На ум пришла только monkey island :)

----------


## Dima103

игра старая? на сколько?

----------

